# Any Swap meets coming up?



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I'm trying to piece together a bike for my wife. I need a few things and I'm getting sick of CL/eBay. 
Anyone know of a swap meet locally?


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

there was a big one at Mad Cat bicycles about a month ago that I'm bummed I missed. I heard it was bigger than last years too.

I'm curious when the next swap meet is too..


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*parts*



zott28 said:


> I'm trying to piece together a bike for my wife. I need a few things and I'm getting sick of CL/eBay.
> Anyone know of a swap meet locally?


Noticed your post, what are you looking for? I have a bunch of stiuff I need to clear out of the studio, ring me if you still are in need of gear.

408.377.7822

Cheers,
Karl


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

kretzel said:


> Noticed your post, what are you looking for? I have a bunch of stiuff I need to clear out of the studio, ring me if you still are in need of gear.
> 
> 408.377.7822
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a free pro-fit.

I have nudes of the ex gf's in trade :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

redmr2_man said:


> I have nudes of the ex gf's in trade :thumbsup:



....XD


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

haha im serious, that's the sad part. I need a fit, got hella nudes of the ex's.

seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*Sports Basement - Sunnyvale on Sept. 12th (11am-3pm)*

It's only been around a couple years but the turn outs were pretty good, worth checking it out!!
Sports Basement - Sunnyvale
1177 Kern Ave
Sunnyvale, CA 94085
408-732-0300


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll be looking forward to this one.


----------



## 531phile (Jul 22, 2010)

I check the website out and it says tickets are TBA.

what was the price of tickets last year? I'm interested in the swap meet also. Did anyone here find anything good last year and how are the prices.

Looks good. I've have not been to a good swap meet in two years.


----------

